# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  مجموعة أسئلة لمادة القانون التجاري !

## أم خطاب

مجموعة أسئلة قمت بجمعها من مواقع عدة أستفدت منها في السنة الدراسية as


اجب عن الاسئلة التالية : 
السؤال الاول : 
هل القانون التجاري هوقانون الاعمال التجارية ؟ حلل ذلك (10نقاط )

السؤال الثاني :
قام طبيبعامل في قرية نائية ببيع الادوية لمعالجة مرضاه نظرا لصعوبة توفرالادوية اولانعدامها ، ماذا يعتبر هذا النوع من التصرفات ؟ (05 نقاط) 

السؤال الثالث : 
اذكرالعناصر الاصلية غير المادية ( المعنوية ) في المحل التجاري اوالمؤسسةالتجارية ( ملاحظة : ذكر العناصر بدون شرح ) ( 05 نقاط )


************
السؤال الاول = تكلم بالتفصيل عن أثر وفاة أحدالشركات على عقد الشركة ؟

السؤال الثاني = تكلم بالتفصيل عن أثر الدفاترالتجارية في الإثبات ؟

السؤال الثالث = متى يبطل عقد الشركة بطلانا مطلقا؟

السؤال الرابع = عرف الأعمال التجارية بالتبعية . واضرب مثالا على ذلك؟

السؤال الخامس = مالمقصود بتضامن المدينين ؟

السؤال السادس = هليجوز للأجنبي مزاولة الأعمال التجاريه في ؟

السؤال السابع = ضع صح أو خطأ معتصحيح الخطأ : 

1 / مزارع باع محصوله الزراعي .. عمل تجاري .. 

2 / تاجر اشترى مبنى لسكن عماله .. عمل تجاري .. 

3 / يجوز لدائني الشريك الحجزعى حصة الشريك في الشركة ...

4 / تزول الشخصية المعنوية للشركة بمجرد انقضاءعقدها .. أو افلاسها

اجيبي عن الاسئلة التاليةلكل جواب خمسةعلامات):

1- مارس الطبيب عمر التجارة بإسم طفلته غير المميزة .فهل للدائنينملاحقته بجرم الافلاس التقصيري والحجز على امواله الشخصية؟

2- ما هي فائدةالتمييز بين الالتزامات المدنية وبين الالتزامت التجارية من حيث تضامن المدينين ومنحيث الفائدة القانونية ؟

3- اشترى الطبيب أحمد ارضا بقصد تقسيمها الى قطعمعدة للسكن وبيعها.فهل تخضع معاملاته لاحكام قانون التجارة ؟وهل يشهر افلاسه؟ولماذا؟

4- اتفق مالك سفينه مع ملاحيها على اجورهم .فما طبيعة هذا العمل؟وهل يستطيع أن يثبت حقوقه تجاهم وفقا لمبدأ حرية الاثبات ؟ ولماذا؟

5- تقدمأحمد الى المحكمة بدفتر اليومية المنتظم لاثبات دين له بذمة عمر الذي ادعى وفاء هذاالدين مستندا الى دفتره اليومية .فما حكم ذلك ؟

6- ما هي اثار القيد فيالسجل التجاري ؟

مع امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
*مقرر القانون التجاري** 
**مجموعة البنات (مع امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق**)

**اجيبي**عن الاسئلة التالية**لكل جواب خمسة**علامات**):


**س1 : ماهي فائدة التمييز بين الالتزامات المدنية وبين**الالتزامات التجارية من حيث الإثبات ومن حيث التقادم ؟**

**س2 تعاقد سعد مع**التاجر أحمد لبيعه مواد بناء وفوجئ أن أحمد هو سائق عند الموظف الحكومي عدنان ويعمل**بالتجارة لمصلحة هذا الأخير. كيف يستطيع سعد تنفيذ العقد عيناً اذا امتنع أحمد عن**التنفيذ؟**

**س3 حصل المزارع خلف على رخصة من البلدية لاستلام محل لبيع منتجاته**الزراعية في السوق المركزي . فهل يخضع لإجراءات شهر الإفلاس ؟ ولماذا ؟**

**س4**طالب موزع أدوية الطبيب شاهر بقيمة أدوية دفع الطبيب المطالبة بالوفاء متمسكاً**بدفتر اليومية الخاص بالموزع رغم أن الدفتر غير منتظم . فما حكم ذلك ؟**

**س5**يغد القيد في السجل التجاري مكسباً لصفة التاجر . وضحي ذلك بالتفصيل ؟**

**س6**أجازت المحكمة لقاصر الاستمرار في التجارة بقسم من الأموال التي ورثها عن والده**.* *فما أثر ذلك اذا توقف القاصر بشكل جدي عن الوفاء بديونه ؟**

**مع امنياتي للجميع**بالتوفيق*


منقول للفائدة

----------


## أم خطاب

منقول للفائدة

----------

